# Anyone here using TAC System Moonlight - would you recommend?



## NateQ (May 3, 2015)

I am interested in using TAC Moonlight as my base sealant. Any real world experience with durability or application advice? I will decontaminate, polish and use a panel wipe product before hand. 

Another sealant that caught my attention was Soft99 - Fusso Coat

I basically can't decide between the 2.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

i use tac moonlight on my wifes car as i dont have a great deal of time.i rate it highly,super easy to apply & looks great.i top it up around every 6 months


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

This is one of TACs best products for ease of use considering you will get decent durability times. Best to apply by spraying onto a short pile microfibre and not directly onto the panel. You'll get a more even coverage that way. It's quite oily so you can easily see what you're doing. Remove any excess with second microfibre and I personally buff with a third plush microfibre 10-15 mins after. Although no curing times are inferred or suggested I'd try to keep the car away from moisture for 6hrs ideally. There have been a couple of threads about it waterspotting. To add remember to empty the trigger of product and clean it or you will be left with a useless trigger. :thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I've seen this mentioned a few times, got me wondering how is best to empty the trigger - can you turn it upside down like with an aerosol?


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

steelghost said:


> I've seen this mentioned a few times, got me wondering how is best to empty the trigger - can you turn it upside down like with an aerosol?


Mine came with a lid also so I just wash it through with warm water bud and keep it separate bud.:thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Can't comment on the moonlight but I've used Fusso Coat on about 9 cars and it's fantastic, very easy to use just like any other wax but with great durability. It does fill slightly which is always a plus, very cheap too and will last for ages. It's a no brainer tbh. 


Gonz.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Sorry to revive an old thread. Has anyone used this on their wheels?


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Another revive on this. After seeing the Forensic Detailing video on this last night I was considering giving it a try, but wondered - do you need to throw away the cloths used to buff this?

I understand it's a low concentration of silica, but if it can harden in the spray head, then presumably it can harden in the cloths as well?


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

MBRuss said:


> Another revive on this. After seeing the Forensic Detailing video on this last night I was considering giving it a try, but wondered - do you need to throw away the cloths used to buff this?
> 
> I understand it's a low concentration of silica, but if it can harden in the spray head, then presumably it can harden in the cloths as well?


I've just used Cancoat on my Boxster which is very similar and threw away the cloths ... better safe than sorry


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

I’ve gone for Moonlight to put on my other half’s Fiesta, we have a baby on the way so I’m going to do a day enhancement and a layer of this shortly.

For waterspotting issues use a topper product while Moonlight cures, as with CQUK for example and you’ll avoid that. I intend on using Gyeon Cure as the sacrificial layer and for maintenance, I’ll be intrigued to see what the real world durability is as the TAC are really confident about it too.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

You'd think it ought to last almost forever if you keep it topped with something.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

It's so so easy to apply and remove. It's really couldn't be simpler. 

I don't use the trigger head as the first one I had stopped working after its first use despite spraying the remains of the product back into the bottle. I'd say the spray head needs to be replaced need thoroughly with clean water after each use if it's going to last. I use the flip cap and dispense onto a MF applicator. 

Think I got 3 months durability before I stripped it to try a new product but it was still performing and didn't need to be removed. 

I've been reusing the applicator and MF's. They haven't crystallised like a true Quartz coating.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info Dave. Wish I had a test panel to try a microfibre on before hitting the car with it, just to be 100%.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Used the whole TAC System on my Porsche and topped it off with Moonlight. Superb product and so easy to use.


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

I used this today. If can live up to the durability claims then it’s a hell of a product. Just so easy to use and a good amount of gloss 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

keep adding this to my basket but don't end up getting is it lasting guys ?


----------

